# Question about APC 600VA UPS



## ghouse12311 (Mar 22, 2013)

my recently burnt corsair cx430 v2 was replaced with more recent model of cx 430 (384 Watts, 32 A on +12v etc...) under warranty and today i bought APC 600VA ups....

so can I use APC 600 VA with this new PSU safely? how long should i charge the UPS before first use?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

I have the same PSU (I'm scared now ) and the same UPS (APC 600 VA). You can safely use the two devices together. In begineening, leave the UPS connected to the power overnight (manual says to do so for 8 hrs.). The good thing is that this UPS will charge even when turned off. BTW how did the psu burnt and how much did you got the UPS for?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I have the same PSU (I'm scared now ) and the same UPS (APC 600 VA). You can safely use the two devices together. In begineening, leave the UPS connected to the power overnight (manual says to do so for 8 hrs.). The good thing is that this UPS will charge even when turned off. BTW how did the psu burnt and how much did you got the UPS for?



you have the more recent model of cx430 (not the cx430v2...this new model is just called cx430) ? you dont have a gpu right?

also i tried to connect the UPS without charging and the MCB in my house got tripped...charged it for more than 12 hours now...will connect it again and check...i am not sure how the PSU got burnt, there was voltage fluctuation and it just got burnt may be it was a faulty unit...and i got the UPS for Rs 2100


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh yeah, I've got cx430*v2 *and no graphic card. MCB getting trip is strange; did'nt happen in my case.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Oh yeah, I've got cx430*v2 *and no graphic card. MCB getting trip is strange; did'nt happen in my case.



after more than 12 hours of charging, i plugged the UPS last night and it is working fine now.....have to check if i get any problems when the GPU is under load...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Rum prime95 for about 1 hour.


----------

